
A three-second laser strike cost Barry Bowser everything - lisper
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/a-three-second-laser-strike-cost-barry-bowser-everything/
======
BetterThanYou
Well, he should have thought about that before he potentially killed someone.
It takes much less than three seconds to shoot someone. Maybe he didn't think
his actions could be deadly. But that doesn't excuse his actions. Fuck this
guy.

